# Eigene Live-CD erstellen



## JohnDoe (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

für ein Projekt brauche ich eine eigene Live-CD eines Linuxsystems.
Diese soll eine grafische Oberfläche zur Verfügung stellen, PDF-Dateien anzeigen, eine Textverarbeitung und einen Browser bieten.
Da das ganze mit mehreren Nutzerkonten versehen werden sollen und die Nutzer noch nie Linux gesehen haben, muss das ganze relativ eingänglich sein und die Oberfläche möglichst nur diese Anwendungen darstellen können.
Leider haben die Live-Distributionen zu viel andere Programme dabei. Ich wollte daher meine eigene angepasste Installation verwenden.
Aber da geht es schon los. Erst dachte ich an Ubuntu. Leider ist die Minialinstallation schon 470 GB groß, ohne grafische Oberfläche...
Ähnlich bei Debian....
Puppylinux habe ich zum Anpassen auf eine Platte installiert, scheitere bei dieser Installation aber schon am adduser...
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Lösung auf Debianbasis, da ich mit das Paketmanagement ziemlich gut finde und da dann alles auf Stable bleibt auch als stabil erachte.
Kennt einer ein gutes HowTo, wenn möglich von null an, welches einem durch das Erstellen einer Live-CD führt?
Im Tecchannel habe ich einen Artikel gefunden, wie ich eine fertig konfigurierte Distribution auf eine CD bekomme aber ich bekomme keine Installation so weit konfiguriert, dass sie zu unseren Anforderungen passt.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht ist ja Slax was fuer Dich. Slax selbst ist recht schlank gehalten, kann aber durch zusaetzliche Module den eigenen Wuenschen angepasst werden.
Ein Tutorial zur Erstellung einer LiveCD wollte ich bei Zeiten mal schreiben da ich fuer mein EasyLFS mit Hilfe der Linux Live Scripts eine gebaut habe und dies eigentlich auch garnicht mal so kompliziert ist.
Muss mal schauen ob ich nicht endlich mal etwas Zeit dafuer aufbringen kann.


----------



## JohnDoe (5. Februar 2007)

Danke für deine Info,

ich werde mir Slax mal anschauen....
<jedimindtrick>Du willst das HowTo schreiben</jedimindtrick>

Am besten wäre eine kleine Distribution, welche man wie ein einfaches Linux anpassen kann...

Mfg
Tobias


----------

